# ROTORSTOCK 8......PICS !



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

few pics from earlier from rotorstock .
(resized )

also a complete pleasure meeting jeff for the first time in person , such a top bloke :thumbsup: but sorry for you misfortune of more broken parts .








































































































































































































more to follow


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Nice pics!! Good to see some of RK's cars there too. :thumbsup:

Seeing as it was Rotorstock, did you get any pics of interesting Rotaries too?
Would love to see some if so please!


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

i have many more pics so just ask to see more for any ones cars as long as i have them.


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

Miguel - Newera said:


> Nice pics!! Good to see some of RK's cars there too. :thumbsup:
> 
> Seeing as it was Rotorstock, did you get any pics of interesting Rotaries too?
> Would love to see some if so please!

























































ive got a few more others too miguel but not many


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

shame there wasnt a bit more sunlight through out the day though


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Thanks jaycabs. Good to see so many GT-R's made it!
RX Motors' RX-7 looks good too. Looks as if it was a fun event.


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

Miguel - Newera said:


> Thanks jaycabs. Good to see so many GT-R's made it!
> RX Motors' RX-7 looks good too. Looks as if it was a fun event.


actually quite quiet as usual for rotorstock with some little rain lol 

was using a polarizing filter most of the time but the down side it effects the quality a little with sharpness and focusing accuracy


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Looks like quite a a few big/popular cars and tuners were all at the same place, nice!


----------



## 800bhp (Nov 11, 2010)

jaycabs said:


>


I like this picture :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

800bhp said:


> I like this picture :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


Hahaha You are the man on the lights


----------



## ShaggyR32GTR (Feb 29, 2008)

Brilliant photos dude  thanks for sharing. You got some skills with that camera.
Hope u dont mind me stealing the ones of my car hehe.:smokin:


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

800bhp said:


> I like this picture :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


i may have a couple of yours , will have a look later when i get home from the food shopping :nervous:


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

ShaggyR32GTR said:


> Brilliant photos dude  thanks for sharing. You got some skills with that camera.
> Hope u dont mind me stealing the ones of my car hehe.:smokin:


later if you want i can send you the higher res ones if give me your email ?

still got to send some to the owner of the silver rk tuned R33 a bit later too


----------



## ShaggyR32GTR (Feb 29, 2008)

jaycabs said:


> later if you want i can send you the higher res ones if give me your email ?
> 
> still got to send some to the owner of the silver rk tuned R33 a bit later too


Bloody good man :thumbsup: i'll pm ya in 2 sec's. Thanks again mate :smokin:


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

I understand *ATCO *got second on the day : :bowdown1:


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

He did very well, great race with Johny and only lost out by the proverbial nats .... . Car sounded and looked very good indeed and Dave was quick off the lights. Skylines are definitely back to tame those rexes now in the street class. 

Well done to Guy Chamberlain as well beating his own previous bests in the civic 



Fuggles said:


> I understand *ATCO *got second on the day : :bowdown1:


----------



## RKTuning (Nov 7, 2005)

Realy good pics there Jaycabs
sorry i could'nt be there lads but cant be in 2 places at once and Darren needed me at Brands.
Very well done on results a good weekend for the RKTuning cars allround.
Good to see the Skylines out in force again:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## N4SMO 700 (Aug 7, 2008)

Nice photos there Jason. It pleasure meeting you yesterday, sorry we had to leave so quickly.
Keep up the good work. 

Cheers Malc


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

Still not home yet but will send your higher res ones too malc , good to meet you too and I think I should have came over to get pics of your gtr much earlier lol , maybe next time :thumbsup:


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

RKTuning said:


> Realy good pics there Jaycabs
> sorry i could'nt be there lads but cant be in 2 places at once and Darren needed me at Brands.
> Very well done on results a good weekend for the RKTuning cars allround.
> Good to see the Skylines out in force again:clap::clap::clap:


cheers Ron :thumbsup: 

one day i might be able to get my 32 back at your place for some work but its going to be ages lol


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

Fuggles said:


> I understand *ATCO *got second on the day : :bowdown1:


john , what car was ATCO's ? just to put a car to a name


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

800bhp said:


> I like this picture :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


only got the one of yours , sorry about that


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

Atco car is the r34 with the st George flag on the roof, the advan rg wheels and a carbon bootlid. 

Very nice pictures as always Jay, cheers for sharing.


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

jim-lm said:


> Atco car is the r34 with the st George flag on the roof, the advan rg wheels and a carbon bootlid.


suppose that makes it extremely obvious then lol 

is this him or the driver of the other ?


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

bradshaw looking chuffed


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

malc disappearing behind the lights lol


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

i have a few others of some collecting trophies but dont know the names to faces :nervous:


also if only i could have got up earlier in the day then i wouldnt have got to pod just after mid day so i did miss some shot opportunities , the joys of lack of sleep from our new baby lol


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

another of ATCO's


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

jaycabs said:


> suppose that makes it extremely obvious then lol
> 
> is this him or the driver of the other ?



Yes this is atco.


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

Does anyone know what times the top secret drag-r was laying down. As I see the car alot, but take it the owner doesn't come on here?? 

It's nice to see it being used and abused like it should.


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

Has a strange moody look on his face , probably wondering who the hell I was lol


I didnt realy catch any of the times though


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

Madden said:


> Hahaha You are the man on the lights


hehe John... 'cept it was a qualifier so only the time counted...


----------



## 800bhp (Nov 11, 2010)

blue34 said:


> hehe John... 'cept it was a qualifier so only the time counted...


Shhhhh.......... they don't know that :chuckle::wavey:


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

Who was disqualified on a run because of no parachute on the back ?


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

one of the fwd hondas


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Rotorstock was not very well attended this year and I must say you all missed the race of the season. Johnny and Dave in the Street Class was a spectacle! You just could not tell who was going to win until the result flashed up on the board. Thanks guys, made my day!

John Bradshaw topped up the enjoyment with his ballsy 200+mph passes. What a car! What a driver! 

Congratulation to Johnny and John for winning their classes.

It really was good to see such a fine collection of Skylines out there showing the rotary boys how to do it. You never know I might just join in at the Jap Show!


.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Thanks Jaycabs for an excellent selection of pictures. I am so pleased you have taken on the post of resident photographer!

See you at the Jap Show.


.


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

was good to see so many of these there on sat, as said was a poor turnout in general but it did mean we could pretty much just go round and round if we wanted!!

I was there in my little CRX delsol


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

Ludders said:


> Thanks Jaycabs for an excellent selection of pictures. I am so pleased you have taken on the post of resident photographer!
> 
> See you at the Jap Show.
> 
> ...


cheers jeff , i'll try get there earlier on the japshow so i dont miss too much this time as i know i missed half the day by the time i got there .

see you there :thumbsup:


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

Listerofsmeg said:


> was good to see so many of these there on sat, as said was a poor turnout in general but it did mean we could pretty much just go round and round if we wanted!!
> 
> I was there in my little CRX delsol


if i knew you was there , i would have got a few pics for you of your crx


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Yes, that's me with the anti-lightweight chassis! :runaway:

I was sort of second, in that Jonny just got me at the line, the delay caused by my indecision on staying with 4th or taking 5th (which I ended up having to do anyway) cost me dearly. 

Although Jonny's run for sure was class with a 9.8sec. It needed to be since I ran a best ever time of 10.04second and having had him away from lights.

He then wussed the final with a winning run of 10.7sec would you believe! But its OK, a Skyline win is a Skyline win. :thumbsup:

Also :thumbsup: to Wayne, we had a classic in the quarter final race too which he just lost. Although I think if I'd beaten both RK cars young RonK would have had me down for a good slapping at the first opportunity!:chuckle:

More to come at JapShow Finale. Bring it on, and the crowds.

DaveG


----------



## w12 yne (Feb 25, 2009)

great pics next time i will try to not fall asleep on the line ran a PB of 9.8 which made the loss to dave feel alot better tho. Well done to dave on his PB! 

Bring on Japshow, and some more great pics.:wavey:


----------



## FullySick26 (Mar 6, 2009)

Does anyone know the specs and have anymore pics of purple BNR 32 GT-R thanks


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

ATCO said:


> Yes, that's me with the anti-lightweight chassis! :runaway:
> 
> I was sort of second, in that Jonny just got me at the line, the delay caused by my indecision on staying with 4th or taking 5th (which I ended up having to do anyway) cost me dearly.
> 
> ...


only thing with taking all these pics is you tend to miss half of whats realy going on in front of you lol all the details and seeing how close the races are , are just a blur


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

FullySick26 said:


> Does anyone know the specs and have anymore pics of purple BNR 32 GT-R thanks
















































havent got any details on the car besides a woman driver and it did shift up the track quite nicely


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

The driver of the Purple 32GTR is Mark Moseley's wife.


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

ShaggyR32GTR said:


> Bloody good man :thumbsup: i'll pm ya in 2 sec's. Thanks again mate :smokin:


you'll have to let me know when to resend those pics to you as you seem quite busy as the pics was sent through a large file sending app on yahoo so they only had about 5 - 7 days holding time .


----------



## FullySick26 (Mar 6, 2009)

jaycabs said:


> havent got any details on the car besides a woman driver and it did shift up the track quite nicely



Thanks for those pictures, it reminds of true street drag from Japan


----------

